# New Dutchlander.



## darka (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm Arjen. Most call me Aaron.. 
33 yrs of age. Live in a town called Leeuwarden. It's 1 of the 5 (really don't know for sure) airbases Holland still has. 
I've lived my life near the approach of EHLW. and so was another interest born like most of us I think. 

My interest goes mostly to props. Why?? don't know. Perhaps its like music. They hardly make good music these day's. neither do they build nice planes in my humble opinion. 
My best interest goes to the post WWII years until the seventies..

The moments I can see old planes fly are rare, so i decided to do some scale modelling to see some. Still learning but really enjoy it. 
On a dutch forum i'm busy for quite some time so I ctrl-c ctrl-v some of my best made models over here.
Hope you like them:




























My being here is mostly to find a lot of good references and perhaps I can be of any help to you guys. 
If you have any questions at all... don't hesitate... 

Arjen


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, That P-51 looks really good. You should check out our modeling section as there is tons of info to help you inprove your hobby.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Aaron! Great looking models there.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome!

Nice lookin' models!

TO


----------



## imalko (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Lovely models there mate.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Aaron, welcome aboard. Nice selection of models...especially like the '51 (well...I would, wouldn't I !) and the Wyvern. Sweet


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums...looks like another modeller with mad skills that i can only envy. 
The P-51 looks the best of the bunch to me!
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard Aaron.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Aaron and welcome from England, nice models. I had a girlfriend who was born in Leeuwarden, but lived in Nijmegen.


----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome and greetings from Poland!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome. Looks like we have a new contender for the modeling contests.


----------



## darka (Mar 19, 2010)

Thnx everybody.. 

Soon i will start my first kit on this forum. 
And for later this year (may 1st) i'm looking for references for an Aussie p39.. does anybody have any suggestions??

I will search this forum a bit better, but perhaps someone can push me the right way.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate, love the Aussie Mustang! 
As for RAAF P-39's, I can recommend this book - :: RedRoo Models. I have it so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## darka (Mar 19, 2010)

Thnx mate. I knew te excistence of this book. I ordered the R.R. decal for the p39. 
Luckily my 'grocery store' has one book left. 

Are there coloured pics/drawings in it?? or is it just information and b/w pics. 
My main issue is the paint scheme. Red Roo is scares in decal placement. 

Thnx for the Mustang. I try to build most of my planes australian.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Aaron. You got some mad modeling skills going on.8) I can't wait to see more of your work. What is the aircraft in the 4th photo with the counter rotating props?


----------



## conkerking (Mar 19, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> What is the aircraft in the 4th photo with the counter rotating props?



That would be a Westland Wyvern. Beautifully done.

Nice to know you Aaron. I have visited Holland loads of times, I used to have a girlfriend from Rijswijk and still visit frequently with work. Great people. Very tall!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## darka (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks guys!! its really a great welcome. 
it's good to here that someone is welcome in a world where lot's of you already come for a while. 
If you want to see more pics of a specific plane i've built... got lots. The wyvern is perhaps the one i'm most proud of.. and ofcourse the p51. its a really well done thing if i may say.. all done with AlcladII paints.
I should say.. If you ever want to visit Holland. let me know.. can tell you lots of ins and outs. 

For now im still hoping for some OZ p39 ref's. otherwise i'll just buy the Red Roo Book.. 

Hoping this weekend to start a new kit. Just finished a f9 panther for my blue angels collection. 
So next will be perhaps the majestic F8 Bearcat..

Aaron


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 20, 2010)

darka said:


> Thnx mate. I knew te excistence of this book. I ordered the R.R. decal for the p39.
> Luckily my 'grocery store' has one book left.
> 
> Are there coloured pics/drawings in it?? or is it just information and b/w pics.
> ...



G'day Aaron. The book is mainly B/W pics and detailed drawings of aircraft conponents such as wheel wells and landing gear etc. There is a few colour "Walkaround" pics of a restored aircraft and about six aircraft profiles (all B/W though). There is a chapter dedicated to camouflage and markings and at the rear of the book are some handy colour chips. Apart from posting a question on Aussiemodeller.com.au I think you'll find this book the most comprehensive referance on RAAF P-39's.
The only other options is to perhaps contact these guys - http://www.classicjets.com/p39.html

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 22, 2010)

Further to my post above, it seems the Classic Jets fighter museum's P-39 was put on display yesterday. See here for some nice pics 
forum


----------



## darka (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot 
Very nice stuff to be busy with for lots of free hours.. 

Not only for my p39, but also for many planes (Mirage, MB326 etc.)

Thanks, i will bookmark the page as soon as i get home..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the clan Aaron, beautiful models!


----------

